# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Октябрьский Microsoft Security Bulletin

## Shu_b

*Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary for October 2007*
Published: October 9, 2007 

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-055 - MS07-060

*Windows:* MS07-055,  MS07-058
*Windows, Outlook Express, Windows Mail:* MS07-056
*Windows, Internet Explorer:* MS07-057
*Windows, Office:* MS07-059,  MS07-060

_Примечание: Для загрузки патчей используйте ссылку на статью бюллетеня, из которой выбирайте ссылку на загрузку применительно к вашей ОС или компоненту._

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-055 
*Vulnerability in Kodak Image Viewer Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (923810)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms07-055.mspx
*Выполнение произвольного кода в Microsoft Windows Kodak Image Viewer*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/304391.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки в Kodak Image Viewer при обработке определенных файлов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного графического изображения вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Vista
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-056 
*Security Update for Outlook Express and Windows Mail* (941202)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms07-056.mspx
*Уязвимость при обработке NNTP ответов в Microsoft Outlook Express и Windows Mail*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/304394.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных при обработке NNTP (Network News Transfer Protocol) ответов в библиотеке inetcomm.dll. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного NNTP ответа, отправленного пользовательскому приложению, вызвать переполнение динамической памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Outlook Express 5.5 Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional Service Pack 4•	Microsoft Outlook Express 6
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2 •	Windows Mail
•	Windows Vista
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-057
*Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer* (939653)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms07-057.mspx
*Повреждение памяти в Microsoft Internet Explorer*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/304361.php
*Подмена содержимого адресной строки в Microsoft Internet Explorer*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/304362.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
1) Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при управлении очередью загружаемых файлов при обработке большого количества одновременных попыток начать закачку файла. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

2) Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю произвести спуфинг атаку.

Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки, которая позволяет злоумышленнику подменить адресную строку и другие части окна и произвести спуфинг атаку. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.01 Service Pack 4, Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional Service Pack 4•	Microsoft Internet Explorer 6
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2•	Windows Internet Explorer 7
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Vista
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-058 
*Vulnerability in RPC Could Allow Denial of Service* (933729)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms07-058.mspx
*Уязвимость при обработке RPC запросов в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/304393.php

*Rating: Important*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю вызвать отказ в обслуживании системы.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке аутентификационных RPC запросов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного RPC запроса вызвать отказ в обслуживании или перезагрузку системы.

Примечание: В Windows 2000 злоумышленник может получить доступ к некоторым системным данным. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Vista
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-059 
*Vulnerability in Windows SharePoint Services 3.0 and Office SharePoint Server 2007 Could Result in Elevation of Privilege Within the SharePoint Site* (942017)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms07-059.mspx
*Межсайтовый скриптинг в Microsoft Windows SharePoint Services и Office SharePoint Server*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/304395.php

*Rating: Important*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю произвести XSS нападение.

Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной обработки входных данных в URL. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного запроса выполнить произвольный код сценария в браузере жертвы в контексте безопасности уязвимого сайта. 
Пример: _http://[host]/sharepoint/default.aspx/%22);}if(true){alert(%22qwertytis_

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows SharePoint Services 3.0
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2 •	Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-060 
*Vulnerability in Microsoft Word Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (942695)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms07-060.mspx
*Повреждение памяти в Microsoft Word*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/304354.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке документов Word. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного документа вызвать повреждение памяти и скомпрометировать целевую систему. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office 2000 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Word 2000 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Word 2002 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office 2004 for Mac

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 3
•	2007 Microsoft Office system

----------

